
Surfer's CT prediction models - chico_pimentel
http://fantasysurfingtips.com/calculation-updates.html
======
chico_pimentel
This year I started predicting professional surfers CT based on the WSL
Fantasy Game. That is how far I got, there is still one event ahead. My best
model could be in 30th position in a game played by more than 100k users.

